# From the sites you've purchased from, which have come the most refined / well done?



## guest5779 (Aug 8, 2006)

I couldn't quite fit what I wanted to in the subject line. What I mean, is of the shirt sites you've purchased from, whose have you been the most impressed with in regards to little touches / add-ons included?

For example, a site which includes a written thank you note, with a coupon and a free sticker, etc.

This is a major selling point, and I don't see it discussed around here often.

Personally, I'm planning to soon make an order from Threadless and some others to see just how they come packaged / prepped. Thanks!


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

Not a thank you note, but we do give out free stickers


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Personally, I'm planning to soon make an order from Threadless and some others to see just how they come packaged / prepped. Thanks!


I've purchased several t-shirts from threadless and they don't seem overly "detailed" in regards to the packaging/prep. Then again, they are selling 1000's of shirts a month, so it could just be a matter of timing/economics. Most of the shirts come with the packing slip and some free stickers.

It was briefly touched on in this thread:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=3772&page=2

Nick (monkeylatern) posted a very cool picture of packing from www.oddica.com (I'd love to have some custom printing packaging like that).

I've purchased a lot of t-shirts online and I don't remember any that I've been especially memorable as far as the packaging is concerned. I usually focus on the t-shirt and the quality of the garment/printing/design.

One well done package/order process I remember cleary was my shopping experience at cdbaby.com

I was buying a Raul Midon CD. The shopping cart was very intuitive, the navigation was easy, the pages loaded fast, and the way they communicated with me as a customer in their "standard" order receipt/order shipped/packaging slip text was very unique and compelling.


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

Oh wow, Oddica packaging is way too cool!


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: From the sites you've purchased from, which have come the most refined / well don*



Rodney said:


> One well done package/order process I remember cleary was my shopping experience at cdbaby.com


I'm a big fan of cdbaby - the whole velvet box/town cheering thing does get old, but they're a good example of a company with a simple and user-friendly setup (although I prefer their older search system - the new one gives too many results).


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Oddica are the packaging gods at the moment. MrFunkleberry looks good too, although I've never ordered from them. Threadless has a few stickers and postcards, but apart from that, I think their packing has much to be desired.

We have a host of sexy niknaks in the works when we launch. Oh yeah.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: From the sites you've purchased from, which have come the most refined / well don*



monkeylantern said:


> Oddica are the packaging gods at the moment.


Brian from oddica was gracious enough to share some of his packaging info in that other thread:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=3772&page=4

It's amazing how knowing the "right" search term can help you find stuff.

I was always searching google for "cuustom printed boxes" but I should have been searching for "flexible packaging" which is a term I'd never heard of.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

How important do you guys think little bonuses or great packaging are for getting repeat customers? As with Rodney, I usually look and think more about the shirt itself than the way it was shipped, but obviously not everyone is going to be the same way. I got a nifty Snakes on a Plane sticker when I got my SoaP t-shirt, but the sweet t-shirts on that site will draw me to buy more, not the sticker.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> How important do you guys think little bonuses or great packaging are for getting repeat customers?


I think it depends on the market. 

High fashion customer: it will make a big difference. 

General t-shirt customer: won't make as much difference.

"high ticket" t-shirt (limited edition. priced at $25+): probably will add value

"regular priced" t-shirt ($15 or less): money might be better spent on marketing/advertising


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

*Re: From the sites you've purchased from, which have come the most refined / well don*



Rodney said:


> I think it depends on the market.
> 
> High fashion customer: it will make a big difference.
> 
> ...


I think this is a good breakdown (if you class the very good "general" sites as high fashion, such as Oddica and Threadless).


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: From the sites you've purchased from, which have come the most refined / well don*



monkeylantern said:


> I think this is a good breakdown (if you class the very good "general" sites as high fashion, such as Oddica and Threadless).


Yeah, I was including them as "high fashion" in my breakdown above.

I got my Oddica order today, and the packaging was *really cool*! It's almost a shame to throw it away, since it has the same artwork as one of the t-shirts I ordered. Maybe it'll be an item on antiques roadshow someday 


I can't figure out how they sealed it, It almost looks like there is no opening for them to put the t-shirt in (must be heat sealed).

It was foil/silver inside, so the shirts were sealed up like food 

They say they screen print with water-based inks and I can definitely tell the difference between water based and plastisol. There really is *no feel* on the print with water based inks, even with mutiple colors.


----------



## oddica (Aug 8, 2006)

Hey Rodney, thanks for the order. We seal with this:

http://tinyurl.com/f4qyy


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hey Brian, thanks again for sharing the tips


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

Brian, Who made those bags for you. They look great!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: From the sites you've purchased from, which have come the most refined / well don*



jdr8271 said:


> Brian, Who made those bags for you. They look great!


Check Brian's post here for more info on his cool bags 
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?p=41194#post41194


----------



## MrApolloBu (Sep 2, 2006)

I think he said a korean guy in L.A. Cali did it..


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

I bought a shirt from t-shirt hell a while back. The packaging was nothing special but the receipt was hilarious. At the very top in big black letters they printed "HERE'S YOUR [email protected]%#ING RECEIPT" with the real word, of course. This wouldn't work for everyone, but I was amused. I guess that they figured the people ordering their shirts wouldn't care too much.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

That sounds deliciously on brand.


----------

